# Planning permission for Hedge



## JoeRoberts (30 Jun 2013)

I have a front wall to my house, 1.2m high. On the road side of this, there is a green strip about 1m wide and then the footpath which is about 1.5m wide. Then there is a secondary road. The green strip seems to be part of my property from the maps.
I wish to plant trees in front of the wall and let them grow into a hedge about 2m high and let it overlap the wall..
Do I need planning permission, the trees may grow to over 2m ?.
There are 3 houses the same as mine in the row.


----------



## lowCO2design (30 Jun 2013)

planning is not required


----------



## JohnJay (30 Jun 2013)

by the time it has grown to 2m, everyone will have forgotten about it! :-D


----------



## daithi28 (1 Jul 2013)

The planting of a hedge does not come within the meaning of 'Development' as defined in Section 3(1) of the Planning and Development Act, 2000 (as amended). It's not a planning issue.


----------



## Gerry Canning (1 Jul 2013)

JoeRoberts said:


> I have a front wall to my house, 1.2m high. On the road side of this, there is a green strip about 1m wide and then the footpath which is about 1.5m wide. Then there is a secondary road. The green strip seems to be part of my property from the maps.
> I wish to plant trees in front of the wall and let them grow into a hedge about 2m high and let it overlap the wall..
> Do I need planning permission, the trees may grow to over 2m ?.
> There are 3 houses the same as mine in the row.


..................................................................................

Careful with planting trees, things like lleylandii very quickly become too big and too unruly. Will hedge block light etc?

Suggest ;Plant a real hedging species.


----------

